# Ostarine/ MK-2866 Information



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2012)

Selective ANDROGEN RECEPTOR MODULATORS, these new and pioneering supplements bind to the androgen receptor in pretty much the same way anabolic steroids such as Testosterone would, but in a novel and selective way, They exert many of the same anabolic effects that steroids do, but without many of the sides associated with other androgens. The Androgen Receptor plays a vital and significant role in the development and function of sexual organs, skeletal muscle, and bone, as well as other human organs ,When Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators bind to the receptor, they demonstrate powerful anabolic activity in both muscle and bone,(1) This is because they bind to the receptor and change its action in a novel way that is significantly different than typical androgen receptors stimulators such as synthetic androgens and non-synthetic androgens (Steroids) , and so they are able to alter the gene-transcription process in a manner that is tissue specific, in this particular case we are interested in its effects on bone and muscle.

Ostarine exerts its effects in a very anabolic way, comparisons have been made with the Anabolic steroid Deca- Durabolin, This is because not only is increased muscle mass seen but it has a very positive effect on joints and bones aswell as nitrogen retention.

Now most steroidal androgens convert to DHT or Estrogen so you have the increased chance of DHT related side effects, enlarged prostate for one, and hair loss if your prone, as well as a whole list of other potential DHT related side effects. And Estrogen causes a whole host too, Water retention (Edema), Hypertension (High blood pressure) and the unwelcomed and often hard to treat enlargement of the male breast tissue (Gyno)(2). You also get your own testosterone production shutdown on cycle so a Post cycle therapy protocol is essential to restore correct testosterone levels, even then the ongoing effects of impotence can be seen for many months after full testosterone recovery has been achieved.

However those problems along with many others if the steroid of choice is a progestin, can to some degree be eradicated through science, and the development of these new sARMS.

Ostarine (OSTA-SARMS) Doesnt convert to DHT or display any of the side effects by Dihydrotestosterone. In blood tests a slight raise in estrogen levels can be seen, and that might be one of the key factors in its tremendous potential for treating tendon, ligament, and bone injuries or illnesses. It also displays a very anabolic effect on muscle tissue, causing considerbale and easy to maintain gains in muscle over 4-6 weeks, with little to no sides and no PCT needed afterwards.

Another interesting aspect as opposed to your typical steroid is that sARMS remain very hard to detect for Anti-doping agencys as sARMS bypass in effect the well known 4 ring
steroid structure, so they are not steroids, but yet sARMS exert many of the same performance enhancing effects that steroids do without the sides (3)

Ostarine, Unleashing its power.

The big question is how do you get the most bang for your buck from Osta-sarms/ MK-2866?
Firstly we need to get some facts straight on what it is exactly, its half life and best dose.
Ostarine has a half life of 23.8 hours, So a once a day dose is the most effective to get your biggest peak of blood plasma serum levels. Depending on your goals though there are a couple of doses i personaly would recommend.

Dosing at 24mg-36mg a day gave me my biggest gains in muscle and the best muscle pumps over a 4 week period, going higher than 36mg did not increase the gains in lbm or strength over the same period, for somone weighing 200lbs 24mg is enough to elicit very good anabolism, However for somone weighing above 210lbs, 36mg in experiments i carried out seemed to be a much better dose, and in general lbm gain, and muscle hardness can be seen to increase after about 6 days.

These very same doses can be used on a cut, with decreased calories to maintain muscle, I highle recommend the use of Osta-sarms in this regard as even in a calorie surplus diet fat loss can be lost at quite a high rate 1-2lb a week, on a cut with added stimulants the loss of viceral fat can be increased exponentialy and muscle tone and hardness will also increase at a rapid rate revealing a ripped and cut physique thats also in a lot better state health wise than if a steroid was used to increase muscle retention during the same period of time.


One of the outstanding facets of Ostarine is that it doesnt just build muscle, it increases tendon strength, improves the health of the ligaments, increases bone density and increases the rate at wich collagen is turned over. To achieve this a dose of 12mg ed is adequate, and promotes improvement in joint movement that can be seen after just 6-8 days, this dose is very effective for treating injuries like shin splints, and can be used post operation to help maintain muscle and speed up the recovery of the limb, (Bone/Tendon) that has been operated on.


----------



## PVL (Jan 27, 2012)

im looking into this for march bulk......looking to put on 10-15 pounds for summer. the future of bodybuilding and athletic training.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2012)

its awesome in pct.  holds strength to where its at during the cycle....well most of it.


----------



## PVL (Feb 2, 2012)

im seriously looking into it to keep gains going...........slowly adding the size again the right way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2012)

Good reading here... About to go check out manpower for some ostarine... Now I'm pretty excited!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. On week three of Ostarine - cant get my legs in my jeans! Love it. Added enough volume that i have to go buy new jeans. Gone up on my squat weights 20lbs and the legs are handling it well. Lower back is still getting up to speed, but all in all, awesome for a legal supplement!


----------



## beasto (Jul 20, 2012)

It is def g2g for PCT I run it always..and my strength stays up sometimes even a little gain in some area's. Good read gymrat!!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 20, 2012)

Great read gymrat!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good read. Imma look up into it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 20, 2012)

ive had pretty positive results using osta. i think it has helped me keep a lot of my strength and size gains from my previous cycle.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 20, 2012)

ran it with Gw...strength and endurance was great...def going into every pct from now on


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

how long can you run this? gonna try it on my research animal for sore elbows, i mean hocks


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

bump for more attention


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2012)

ken said:


> how long can you run this? gonna try it on my research animal for sore elbows, i mean hocks



I've never seen anyone say don't use more than x amount of time... I used for 3 months straight. Loved it too. Came from Sarmsearch.

What's your plan with it Ken?


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

20 mg for joint pain and tendon growth. my research animal  has sore hocks. 80 days ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2012)

ken said:


> 20 mg for joint pain and tendon growth. my research animal  has sore hocks. 80 days ?



Why do you think osta would help with joint pain? As far as tendon growth, they won't grow. You need active release therapy to lengthen them. Even that is temporary


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 22, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> Selective ANDROGEN RECEPTOR MODULATORS, these new and pioneering supplements bind to the androgen receptor in pretty much the same way anabolic steroids such as Testosterone would, but in a novel and selective way, They exert many of the same anabolic effects that steroids do, but without many of the sides associated with other androgens. The Androgen Receptor plays a vital and significant role in the development and function of sexual organs, skeletal muscle, and bone, as well as other human organs ,When Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators bind to the receptor, they demonstrate powerful anabolic activity in both muscle and bone,(1) This is because they bind to the receptor and change its action in a novel way that is significantly different than typical androgen receptors stimulators such as synthetic androgens and non-synthetic androgens (Steroids) , and so they are able to alter the gene-transcription process in a manner that is tissue specific, in this particular case we are interested in its effects on bone and muscle.
> 
> Ostarine exerts its effects in a very anabolic way, comparisons have been made with the Anabolic steroid Deca- Durabolin, This is because not only is increased muscle mass seen but it has a very positive effect on joints and bones aswell as nitrogen retention.
> 
> ...



got it here


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

dont go past 2 bottles in a row.  so if your on a higher dose (20-25mg) it will be a shorter run then a 12-18mg dose.  

i did not write it myself, dont remember where it came from exactly.  But I agree with all of it.  Ive used osta about 6 times now.  its good shit, more guys should use it with GH as a bridge til their next cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you think osta would help with joint pain? As far as tendon growth, they won't grow. You need active release therapy to lengthen them. Even that is temporary



i cant comment on exactly what goes on with it but it gives a deca like effect for me with my joints/tendons.  my shoulders pop, snapple, crack when i rotate them around.  while on osta it pretty much goes away.  never used it to heal an injury but after 12yrs of hockey my back/shoulders are pretty fuct up.

S4 is also good stuff, although it does effect vision in higher doses.  Also GW 505016 or whatever the full numbers are is good too.  

the mk 677, gh ghrh is total shit and does not work.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone make a pill form of this stuff?  The oil is ok, but messy. Pill would be better...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Check with manpower bro


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Check with manpower bro



Will do. thx for the tip!


----------



## dmelanson (Feb 27, 2020)

Plan on running ostarine by its self. Just wondering what I should run for a PCT after the cycle? Or if I need one at all?


----------



## ATLRigger (May 6, 2020)

dmelanson said:


> Plan on running ostarine by its self. Just wondering what I should run for a PCT after the cycle? Or if I need one at all?


I'm currently stacking ostarine and testolone, so I can't say for certain how suppressive ostarine is by itself, but the anecdotal evidence seems to suggest that no PCT is needed for such.  OTC Arimidex seems to be the one to use though if u wanna be conservative in ur approach and use something at all however.  
Let us know how far along u r in ur cycle now.  It's been about a minute since u posted this question.


----------

